# WDC (Western Digital) alert ..... astrostuff .....



## yogi-in-oz (3 December 2005)

WDC ..... Western Digital.

Hi folks,

WDC ..... here's some astroanalysis for the
next few months:

28 November 2005 ..... minor and positive cycle

16 December 2005 ..... minor news and positive

06 January 2006 ..... negative news/moves

24-25 January 2006 ..... significant and positive news???

10-13 February 2006 ..... minor news/changes

22-24 February 2006 ..... significant, sharp and positive

10 March 2006 ... significant and positive - finances?

24 March 2006 ..... significant and negative cycle.

happy trading

yogi


----------



## BraceFace (3 December 2005)

*Re: WDC alert ..... astrostuff .....*

Yogi,
Forgive my ignorance but..
Please explain how you arrive at these conclusions.
What exactly are you on about?
Please tell me you are not a psychic who uses the alignment of the planets and stars to predict sharemarket movements.....
Thanks


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 December 2005)

Hi Braceface,

..... no claim here to be psychic, just using Gann's
astrotools to analyze the TIME axis on the chart
and project critical dates forward, which may also
confirm our regular TA.

Before you tip the bucket on us, maybe you should 
have a look around at some results, from our past
posts .....  

happy trading 

   yogi


----------



## RichKid (5 December 2005)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Braceface,
> 
> ..... no claim here to be psychic, just using Gann's
> astrotools to analyze the TIME axis on the chart
> ...




Yogi, the easiest would be for you to post a chart with ALL the dates you posted previously annotated to it once those dates are reached. It's hard to trade the dates without more detail though, sounds a bit vague imho for actual trading.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 December 2005)

Hi RK,

Gann's astrotools are not meant to be used
in isolation, but they do provide INDEPENDENT
analysis of the TIME axis, to confirm our regular 
technical analysis.

" ..... sounds a bit vague imho for actual trading."

That may be so, but that is just ONE OPINION and
until we ACTUALLY test such information in the
market place for ourselves, then we will never
know for sure ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## BraceFace (5 December 2005)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Before you tip the bucket on us, maybe you should
> have a look around at some results, from our past
> posts .....





Hi Yogi,
There is no bucket tipping here!
I'm sure your techniques/ideas have some solid basis..... but, for a large majority of subscribers to this forum your posts will just seem gobbledegook. Some of the veteran members of the forum may understand your posts.
Don't just assume that everyone understands your technical methods. A lot of us are not interested in the results but would like to know the fundamentals of how you reach your conclusions. I think RichKid kind of agrees with me on that. 
Perhaps a new thread discussing your methods.....
Happy trading
Braceface


----------



## yogi-in-oz (5 December 2005)

Hi Braceface,

Basis of our analysis ..... simply using Gann's
astroanalysis to evaluate the TIME axis on the
charts, which may also give us some INDEPENDENT
methodology to confirm our regular TA .....

.... for many thousands of pages on Gann's work, 
just google "Gann."

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Braceface,
> 
> Basis of our analysis ..... simply using Gann's
> astroanalysis to evaluate the TIME axis on the
> ...



Hey dude.... You are one very strange cat!..... But hey....  So am I....!!!!...  :bananasmi  

http://img488.imageshack.us/img488/517/wdc125051zi.png

I use Gann fans to target a stocks pullback and reversal point.....  I will overlay the fibonacci retracement with gann fans.... pulled from the same start/stop points of origin on the chart and predict the bottom of a correction.... It's DAMNED amazing how accurate it is too.  Here's an example of PARL's recent reversal.  I bought this stock within 1% of the bottom!!!! AMAZING huh!?

http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/8331/parl1250519nb.png

~Lyehopper


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 December 2005)

Hi Lyehopper,

Nice work on the charts, with the Gann fans.

That's the more obvious mechanical side of Gann,
using fixed rise/run (price/time) ratios and it works
fine in many markets.

Fine-tuning the "run" part of that ratio is where
Gann's astrotools can be of further assistance ...
ie ... time axis analysis ..... especially for stocks
with very limited technical data, like IPOs, for example.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> Hi Lyehopper,
> 
> Nice work on the charts, with the Gann fans.
> 
> ...



Time axis analysis?.... Tell me more dude!  do you have a special computer program or something?.... What charting software do you gererate your gann fanns and other TA on?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (6 December 2005)

Hi Lyehopper,

...... no software needed, just an ephemeris and
a basic understanding of simple maths, geometry
and astrology.

For regular TA, just use Metastock, as it has some
good Gann tools like lines, fans and grids, as well
as cycle lines for time cycle analysis.

In a nutshell, Gann used planetary movements as
a clock to measure off specific time cycles, along
the time axis.

Advantages of time cycle analysis:

It is easier to evaluate a CONSTANT, like time, than
a VARIABLE, like price.

Time axis analysis can be done, independent of price
movements, giving us further valuable information in
confirming our regular TA, from another viewpoint. This
is especially handy for evaluating markets with limited
technical data, like new floats. 

TIME (and planetary movements) have been proven
over millions of years ..... 

..... and the best part ..... NO MAN, not even G W Bush,
can change TIME or planetary movements.

Pythagoras called it "Music of the Spheres."

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Lyehopper (6 December 2005)

yogi-in-oz said:
			
		

> TIME (and planetary movements) have been proven
> over millions of years .....
> 
> ..... and the best part ..... NO MAN, not even G W Bush,
> ...



Therein lies the always present "loop hole" and where your theory is flawed.... Bush is no human... he's a cyborg....

http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/8816/bushclones2eg.png

Pathagores was a strange dude too.


----------



## websman (6 December 2005)

Lyehopper said:
			
		

> Therein lies the always present "loop hole" and where your theory is flawed.... Bush is no human... he's a cyborg....
> 
> http://img483.imageshack.us/img483/8816/bushclones2eg.png
> 
> Pathagores was a strange dude too.




Nancy Reagan was big into astrology.   A lot of Ronald Reagan's decisions were based on it.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (6 December 2005)

websman said:
			
		

> Nancy Reagan was big into astrology.   A lot of Ronald Reagan's decisions were based on it.




Even when he bombed tripoli?


----------

